# CPAP back up energy source



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

So, using the great advice I received from several of the posters on here we bought a battery jump starter, we got this from Lowe's
Stanley
500 Amps
1000 peak Amps
$89

It takes 2 days to charge and can be recharged with AC or DC. It runs the CPAP (3 watts) for 3 nights. I am so happy to have this weight off my mind..My DH will be able to breath during a power outage...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Breathing...always a good thing! Glad you found a power source. Just make sure you have plenty of fuel for your charging source. Can it be charged from solar?


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

I got a battery setup from cpap.com. It's good for a couple of nights. A jump box had never occurred to me, that's a great idea. I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We have the jump starter that has the 600w inverter(xantrex, or Duracell)...we've had it for years and it is so handy! (I use it to run my laptop&printer to get free wifi at the library without leaving my car!)

You can also make a series with the jumpers....I've lined in some of the basic jumpers (under $30) with my big one (above) and had lots of power for a good period of time....7watt CFL's are great, LED's would be better!

I also got a 15w solar panel to recharge things if needed.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A camping event (rather large one, but with no mains running to it) that we attended had a problem with a number of the people needing power for their cpaps at night. One of the people set up a series of marine batteries and a 45watt solar panel. During the day, the batteries charged. At night, there was enough power for 4 I think. He had an inverter that was also a ..what do you call it...controls the charge going in as well...so people could just plug into it. 

That might be pricey to start off with, but sure beats being without the machine if there's a long power outage or rolling blackouts as some regions get during the summer heat.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Like Ann was mentioning, now you need a small solar panel, to recharge it during a power outage. If it's only using 3 watts, a small panel (less than $100) set in a south facing window, would keep your battery pack charged...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

In the event that there is no power whatsoever are there any ways he can alleviate the symptoms to a degree? Maybe sleep sitting in a recliner? 

May Dad had apnea so bad that he developed narcolepsy. I remember that when he would conk out mid conversation he didn't snore or gasp as bad because he was sitting up. Kind of a funny memory from my teen years, I was a teen, what can I say... Funny now because he has the cpap and is okay. 

Not all apneas are created equal, just food for thought for a serious "what if".


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Hintonlady, sitting up helps to a degree, but my biggest worry was the strain on his heart. He had 4 vessel bypass a couple years ago and the apnea puts additional stain that he doesn't need. 
We know that there is only so much we can do, so we are concentrating on that.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Kmac15 said:


> Hintonlady, sitting up helps to a degree, but my biggest worry was the strain on his heart. He had 4 vessel bypass a couple years ago and the apnea puts additional stain that he doesn't need.
> We know that there is only so much we can do, so we are concentrating on that.


My Dad had some work done on his heart too. In his case he has awesome genetics but loves to eat too much, drink fine scotch and smoke cigars. My Dad is also a pretty big guy for his height. I know if he worked on that it would help. Heck, I need to work on it too. Easier said than done for most. I'm sure if this applies in your dh's situation you already know.

From my understanding the effect on the heart is cumulative, isn't it? A couple days may keep you up from the zzzzzz's but he should be okay right? Is he doing all the stuff his Dr. told him to after surgery? (that answer is for you, I don't need to know)

I don't want to lecture, trust me when I say that plenty of my preps are carried on my hips, lol. I know what I need to do in order to physically prep. Will I ever do it? Maybe...trying...but I also like to bake sooooo, you know how that goes.

Pardon me if I am waaaay off base. I empathize with worries over ones spouse, especially if they have a couple body parts that are no longer under warranty.  Doesn't help when guys are so stubborn about going to the doc or doing what doc says.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

It might be a better option to look at the DC side of the CPAP. Most of the C/BPAP machine I have are powered by a big wall wort so they can be used in anywhere with the correct DC supply. Check with your provider there may be a DC option available to run direct from 12v.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Gary is right. There are adapters for most of the CPAP machines. Somewhere or other online is a "turn your CPAP into 12V" that has good instructions and photos, as well as a parts list. It's pretty inexpensive, as I recall.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> It might be a better option to look at the DC side of the CPAP. Most of the C/BPAP machine I have are powered by a big wall wort so they can be used in anywhere with the correct DC supply. Check with your provider there may be a DC option available to run direct from 12v.


Yes, my wife and I both use bipap's and go camping frequently where there is no 110v, and of course want to use them during the many power outages at home.

Both these units will run off of 110 or 12v and both have cables that allow for such. I have a couple of inverters and have done quite a bit of testing regarding inverter (110) vs straight 12v in an effort to get the most number of days without 110 while camping. 

Running our bipaps directly from 12v (w/o heated humidifier) is definitely more efficient than going through the inverter, although inverter technology continues to make some progress and they are becoming more efficient as well. The bottom line is it takes energy to 'power' the inverter so it can do it's thing.

The RV uses two 12V golf cart batteries to power all the 12v stuff. And I have a second battery (AGM) under the hood of my truck to power my bipap when I go camping without the RV and sleep in the back of the truck. I can get 3-4 days conservatively off the AGM battery with a single bipap machine. 

When the power goes out at home I pull the AGM battery out of the truck and put it in our bedroom to power the bipaps as I don't like leaving the generator running all night.

I have found limited success with solar panels and recharging the 12v batteries, but that may be because we live and camp in heavily wooded areas. 

I use a little inverter honda generator that sips fuel powering a 110v smart charger to recharge the batteries. The key to having the most successive days of 12v battery power is to not let the batteries get too low before recharging, and using a good battery charger. I forget all the specific numbers but once the battery gets below a certain level it takes forever to get it fully charged again. That's why most experienced RVer's who camp mostly without electric will recharge the batteries every day and never let them get below x% of charge.

The numbers aside, it's best to do as the OP has done and test the system by actually using it. That's how we finalized our RV 12V process, but testing it while camped in sites that had electric available so that if needed (and it was a couple of times) the electric was there to use should our 12v experiments fail.

As far as doing without the bipap, I can for several nights, but by the third day nobody wants to be around me anymore.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A word of warning.......
Those batteries in those *jump starters* are way too small 
The really thin plates are designed for one thing . .those big ratings to jump start a *car* . . . they will not last very long.

For something as important as CPAC 'machines' it would be better to get a 'car sized' AGM type battery and a small 'automatic' charger.
This set up will give you far more than three days of operation.
And the battery will last a long while (if you recharge it faithfully)


----------

